# Ship hits STS crane inAntwerp



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

I found this on a British newspaper webpage;

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ne-crashes-ground-1-000ft-container-ship.html

It says the ship 'broke away', but...…..

One way or another, its going to be very expensive.

Martyn


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Nasty. Hope report of no injuries is correct & driver not on crane.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

I was told a railed crane was blown to its doom in London's Royal Albert Dock some time late 50s.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

Quite spectacular seeing that crane literally crumple like that!!!! I am guessing that this was at the new river side container terminal. Huge tidal rise and fall, currents, exposed to weather, cold and miserable in winter ..... in fact everything you wouldn't want in a berth!!!!

But going of on a slight tangent I seem to remember being on the Antwerp old town quay (somewhere close too / just across the road from Danny's Bar)discharging bagged charcoal from Bangladesh/India late 72 / early 73 using shore crane(s). I seem to remember that one (if not all) off the cranes were water driven (water hydraulics?) and this set to me thinking - if this is the case how did they work and whether they are still there and preserved for future prosperity? If so they would certainly be some age by now!!!!


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

OOPs!


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Think this sounds a similar story as to what happened in Felixstowe some time ago.
It was after the quay was extended and the new cranes installed. Seem to remember they had not been commissioned and the one at the end of the quay was pushed off the rails and damaged by a ship.
Luckily it did not collapse or fall over.
Davie


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

I was VTS Duty Officer when that happened……….

The Zhen Hua crane barge broke its moorings during a squall as a front passed through. It was carrying new cranes for Felixstowe, and also for another port; it knocked over two of Felixstowe's older cranes, demolishing them completely.

Martyn


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

loco said:


> I was VTS Duty Officer when that happened……….
> 
> The Zhen Hua crane barge broke its moorings during a squall as a front passed through. It was carrying new cranes for Felixstowe, and also for another port; it knocked over two of Felixstowe's older cranes, demolishing them completely.
> 
> Martyn


ZhenHua25 is alongside at Liverpool 2 River Berth, unloading 3 new container cranes to join the 5 already in operation there.
She came in on Saturday but due to very strong winds and squally conditions unloading the cranes has been delayed until today.
At one stage they deployed a couple of tugs to hold the ship on the berth.
Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

(Thumb)


TommyRob said:


> I was told a railed crane was blown to its doom in London's Royal Albert Dock some time late 50s.


Tommy, the roof cranes at Gladstone dock sometimes ran away in high winds if the anchors had not been applied. It happened to me once at South 2 Gladstone when I just started on the twilight shift and slewed the crane round over the ship, hit by a very strong blast of wind and off she went along the roof at a rate of knots. I bailed out in a hurry and saw it clatter into the buffers at the edge of the roof.
No damage, except to my blood pressure, (and underwear)(Jester)


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

Pat, #9 ;

I also had the experience whilst serving on a container ship of being hit by a shore crane in high winds.

There was a very strong gusty wind blowing along the length of the quay. At lunch break, with no driver on board, the crane brakes could not hold the crane against the wind, and the crane blew along the quay until it was stopped after bending our radar mast backwards about 50 degrees...……..

Four days waiting for new radar scanners to be mounted, then a further incident in locks in Antwerp meant that we finally got to Felixstowe, and our reliefs, at 1200 on Christmas Eve, instead of a week before Christmas!


Martyn


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> ZhenHua25 is alongside at Liverpool 2 River Berth, unloading 3 new container cranes to join the 5 already in operation there.


 Source of image: http://www.logisticsbusiness.com/un...rpool2-deep-water-container-terminal-produce/


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

norm.h said:


> Source of image: http://www.logisticsbusiness.com/un...rpool2-deep-water-container-terminal-produce/


Norm
That picture is of the six additional gantry cranes which arrived at the berth in May


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

woops.............


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

norm.h said:


> woops.............


 Norm
Here are 2 pics of the 3 new cranes on board Zhen Hua 25
Each crane measures 92 metres-high to the top of the frame, approximately the same as Liverpool’s iconic Liver building, and 132 metres high when the boom is raised. Each crane weighs around 1,600 tonnes. 

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow.............thanks for that.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

is Danny,s bar still operating? i went there in 1962 having heard all about it from guys at Radio School and a tanker had just paid off a couple of days earlier after a 2 year stint and they took the place apart. Happy days.


----------

